
U.S. Trucking Industry Rushes to Switch to Electronic Logging Devices - amynordrum
https://spectrum.ieee.org/cars-that-think/transportation/safety/us-trucking-industry-rushes-to-finalize-switch-to-electronic-logging-devices
======
corodra
Eh?

So I had a downturn in my life back in 2012 and did otr trucking for about 7
months. Every large company had a Qualcomm in every truck that wouldn't even
let you fully start the truck if you were over hours. They also recorded all
the data mentioned due to insurance reasons. To prove what the driver was or
was not doing when an accident happened. Even fuel economy was shared with
dispatch so they can yell at you for idling. Hell, most trucks after 2010
already shut off after 15 min of idle.

I dont see what they're upgrading to that hasn't already been implemented, in
spades.

Now, small and indy trucks, yea. They were all on paper logs when I was
driving. Mid to large, I never heard or saw one that didn't explicitly mention
elogs as part of the job description.

This article feels like it's from bizzaro world.

